#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Configurando o firmware AirOS da Ubiquiti (tutorial)

## claudinhohw

Neste tutorial desejamos orientar ao usuário a maneira correta e básica de configuração do firmware AirOS da Ubiquiti, que é o firmware padrão para todos equipamentos da linha 802.11a/b/g (NanoStation, NanoStation Loco, Bullet, etc) para operar como um ponto a ponto ou ponto-multi-ponto.

Para estabelecer comunicação entre seu computador e o dispositivo que deseja configurar, é necessário configurar a placa de rede de seu computador para operar com um IP Fixo na mesma faixa do padrão dos dispositivos Ubiquiti, lembrando que todos equipamentos Ubiquiti operam no IP padrão 192.168.1.20, portanto sugerimos neste tutorial a utilização do IP 192.168.1.10 na placa de rede de seu computador, assim será possível haver comunicação de seu computador com o dispositivo Ubiquiti.

Acesse as configurações de sua placa de rede e insira o IP sugerido.
http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...torial_1/1.jpg 

Após inserir o IP Fixo sugerido em sua placa de rede conforme a imagem demonstra, bastará aplicar as configurações clicando em OK em todas as Abas e abrir o seu navegador de internet para começarmos a configurar o dispositivo.

*Usuario:ubnt*
*senha:ubnt*

Digite na barra de endereço do seu navegador o endereço IP padrão do dispositivo Ubiquiti (192.168.1.20) e dê enter.
Assim que for solicitado, insira o usuário (ubnt) e a senha (ubnt) para acesso ao equipamento que iremos configurar.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...torial_1/2.jpg

Ao acessar o dispositivo, vamos iniciar a configuração do equipamento que será o Access Point da sua rede.
http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...e_operacao.jpg

Acesse a aba Link Setup e na opção Wireless Mode selecione Access Point (no final deste artigo explicaremos cada modo de operação detalhadamente).

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...ial_1/SSID.jpg

Em seguida iremos definir um nome para esta rede wireless, lembre-se que este é o nome que aparecerá ao realizar um survey, neste caso utilizaremos o nome REDE TESTE na opção SSID.
Após definirmos o nome da rede é necessário definirmos o canal de operação da mesma, neste exemplo utilizamos um dispositivo que opera na freqüência de 5.8GHz, porém o procedimento é o mesmo para as demais freqüências de operação. 

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...ando_canal.jpg

O ideal é antes de definir um canal de utilização fazer um survey em sua área para escolher o canal menos utilizado, evitando assim interferências. Isto pode ser feito com um dispositivo da Ubiquiti chamado AirView http://www.ubnt.com/airview que pode ser adquirido na Nova Network.
Ao definir o canal de operação, defina também a região de sua operação, isto é importante pois cada região possui regulamentações de emissão de sinal RF.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...l_1/regiao.jpg

Nesta mesma Aba você pode definir a potência do equipamento, através do cursor na opção Output Power.
Você ainda pode optar por utilizar criptografia em sua rede, que lhe permitirá maior confiança nos dados transmitidos e recebidos, e garantirá maior segurança contra invasão à sua rede.
Na mesma Aba Link Setup selecione na opção Security o padrão de criptografia desejado.
Neste artigo não configuraremos nenhuma criptografia, porém se desejar utilizá-la lembre-se de configurar da mesma maneira o dispositivo Station.


http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...iptografia.jpg


Sempre ao efetuar uma mudança em alguma opção lembre-se de salvar esta mudança, clicando em Change e depois em Apply.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...l_1/salvar.jpg

Após clicar em Change e Apply, aplicando as configurações desta aba, vamos agora definir o modo de operação do dispositivo, se irá operar como Bridge ou como Router. Acesse a aba Network e selecione entre as duas opções em Network Mode. Abaixo descreveremos as características de operação de cada opção.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...idgerouter.jpg

Nesta mesma aba você pode configurar o endereço IP deste dispositivo, e ainda optar se será configurado manualmente (Static) ou automaticamente (DHCP) por algum servidor de IP de sua rede. 
É importante lembrar que todos dispositivos Ubiquiti possuem o mesmo IP padrão (192.168.1.20) e que você deve alterar este endereço para que nunca exista em sua rede dispositivos com endereços IP duplicados.

Na Aba Advanced você pode configurar as opções de polarização de antena (para dispositivos com antena integrada) e distância do enlace, além de configurações referentes à tamanho dos pacotes, compressão e algoritmos de envio. A configuração de equipamentos que possuem antena integrada (polarização Horizontal ou Vertical) devem ser as mesmas para ambos equipamentos, Access point e Station.

É importante atentar para a definição correta e precisa da distância deste enlace, pois influenciará no ACK Timeout, que por sua vez lhe garantirá um desempenho de tráfego melhor se estiver configurado corretamente. A distância pode ser configurada na opção Distance movendo o cursor e o ACK Timeout calcuará o valor correto automaticamente.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...l_1/gerais.jpg

Em um próximo artigo explicaremos cada opção desta tela e como podem afetar sua transmissão de dados.
Para a comunicação básica ponto a ponto é importante que ambos equipamentos estejam com as mesmas configurações nesta Aba, principalmente a opção Antena, que devem estar na mesma polarização.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...l_1/Antena.jpg

lembre-se que sempre que efetuar uma mudança em alguma opção você deve salvar esta mudança, clicando em Change e depois em Apply.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...l_1/salvar.jpg

Agora resta configurar o dispositivo que será Station e conectará no Access Point que acabamos de configurar para recepção de dados.

Deixe o Access Point já configurado de lado e ligado à energia soltando somente o cabo que o liga ao seu computador e conecte-se ao dispositivo que será o Station de sua rede com outra fonte e o cabo de rede que irá ao seu computador.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images..._1/Station.jpg

Acessando o dispositivo da mesma forma que acessou o anterior, vá a aba Link Setup e selecione na opção Wireless Mode o modo Station. 

Ao lado da opção ESSID que ainda estará padrão aparecerá o botão Select, clique neste botão e a tela de survey aparecerá para você escolher em que rede se conectará.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...l_1/survey.jpg

Selecione o ESSID que foi configurado anteriormente no Access Point clicando no botão Select ao lado da opção ESSID no dispositivo Station, neste caso utilizamos o nome REDE TESTE, selecione esta rede clicando no espaço ao lado do MAC ADDRESS e logo após clicando em select.

No dispositivo Station não é necessário alterar canal ou região, uma vez que ele se adapta as configurações do Access Point ao qual esta conectado.

É necessário alterar o IP padrão do dispositivo Station, para que não fique com o mesmo endereço IP do Access Point e gere conflito. 

Acesse a Aba Network para isto e mude o IP padrão para outro qualquer da mesma faixa, exemplo: 193.168.1.21 .

Ao efetuar a mudança de IP seu disposivo pedirá a inclusão necessária de um DNS válido, que pode ser neste caso o mesmo endereço IP do Gateway que aparece logo acima.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...1/mudar_ip.jpg

Uma vez configurado o endereço IP diferente do padrão seu equipamento deve estar conectado e comunicando com o Access Point, para averiguação acesse a aba Main e verifique o nível de sinal nos indicadores.

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...l_de_sinal.jpg

Nesta Aba existem disponíveis algumas ferramentas úteis à avaliação do link, como avaliação de desempenho, análise de tráfego, alinhamento dos dispositivos.


http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...de_analise.jpg

http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...de_trafego.jpg

Modos de operação dos dispositivos Ubiquiti:

Access Point: Modo em que o dispositivo opera como centralizador da rede, tendo outros dispositivos conectados a ele.

Access Point WDS: Modo em que o dispositivo opera como centralizador da rede, tendo outros dispositivos conectados a ele, desde que estejam com seus Mac Address adicionados ao Access Point, modo de comunicação mais segura.

Station: Modo em que o dispositivo opera como estação de um centralizador (Access Point) ao qual esta conectado e se comunica à rede.

Station WDS: Modo em que o dispositivo opera como estação de um centralizador (Access Point) ao qual esta conectado e com seu Mac Address adicionado a este centralizador e se comunica à rede.

Bridge: Modo de operação em que o dispositivo liga duas ou mais redes que utilizam protocolos distintos ou iguais, não processa endereços IP´s, pois opera em camada 2 do modelo OSI, em outras palavras, uma bridge somente repassa os pacotes recebidos de uma rede para outra.

Router: Modo de operação em que o equipamento além de comunicar duas ou mais redes diferentes efeuta a comutação de protocolos, operam em camada 3 do modelo OSI e selecionam rotas mais apropriadas para encaminhar os pacotes recebidos.

*Autor: Enzo Almeida Tech Support - Nova Network*

----------


## Geeek

Show Man, tbm estou preparando um material parecido logo eu vou postar...

----------


## granlabor

Show Claudinho. Parabéns pelo tutorial!

*Só fica ligado numa coisa:*
A resolução 506 da ANATEL estipula a potência e o canal de operação de acordo com o tamanho da cidade e o tipo de aplicação (interno, PTP externo, PTMP externo ou móvel).

Dependendo do cenário, 24 dBi no canal 5180 MHz pode ser ilegal.

Recomende que seu leitor fique atento a este detalhe. Mas nem tente explicar, porque a lei é complicada para nós que somos leigos no assunto e depende muito da combinação de cada cenário.


Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Neste tutorial desejamos orientar ao usuário a maneira correta e básica de configuração do firmware AirOS da Ubiquiti, que é o firmware padrão para todos equipamentos da linha 802.11a/b/g (NanoStation, NanoStation Loco, Bullet, etc) para operar como um ponto a ponto ou ponto-multi-ponto.
> 
> Para estabelecer comunicação entre seu computador e o dispositivo que deseja configurar, é necessário configurar a placa de rede de seu computador para operar com um IP Fixo na mesma faixa do padrão dos dispositivos Ubiquiti, lembrando que todos equipamentos Ubiquiti operam no IP padrão 192.168.1.20, portanto sugerimos neste tutorial a utilização do IP 192.168.1.10 na placa de rede de seu computador, assim será possível haver comunicação de seu computador com o dispositivo Ubiquiti.
> 
> Acesse as configurações de sua placa de rede e insira o IP sugerido.
> http://www.novanetwork.com.br/images...torial_1/1.jpg 
> 
> Após inserir o IP Fixo sugerido em sua placa de rede conforme a imagem demonstra, bastará aplicar as configurações clicando em OK em todas as Abas e abrir o seu navegador de internet para começarmos a configurar o dispositivo.
> 
> ...


Parabens Enzo!! Simples, fácil, completo e esclarecedor pra quem nao conhece nada de UBNT.

----------


## claudinhohw

> Show Claudinho. Parabéns pelo tutorial!
> 
> *Só fica ligado numa coisa:*
> A resolução 506 da ANATEL estipula a potência e o canal de operação de acordo com o tamanho da cidade e o tipo de aplicação (interno, PTP externo, PTMP externo ou móvel).
> 
> Dependendo do cenário, 24 dBi no canal 5180 MHz pode ser ilegal.
> 
> Recomende que seu leitor fique atento a este detalhe. Mas nem tente explicar, porque a lei é complicada para nós que somos leigos no assunto e depende muito da combinação de cada cenário.
> 
> ...


verdade mais aki na minha cidade a Anatel nem passa perto mais eu já dei um confere na resolução 506 fica a dica ai do amigo ZéAlves galera não custa nada dar uma olhadinha o link e esse aki http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/veri...ath=214781.pdf 

att. Claudio Lemes Claudinhohw

----------


## 1929

Bom Claudinho. Facilita para quem tem dificuldade de ler o manual.
Vamos aguardar o tutorial sobre as outras ferramentas e configurações mais requintadas.
Vai ajudar muita gente.
Só um detalhe que pode incluir Claudinho.

Se utilizar AP WDS não dá para usar criptografia WPA ou WPA2.
Sofri com isso aqui. E no forum da Ubiquiti veio a resposta a pergunta que fiz.
WPA não é compatível com WDS. Segundo o Mike Ford se não me engano que respondeu, é uma limitação de hardware e não bug.

Fácil fazer o teste. Seleciona AP WDS ou Station WDS e vê como desabilita as caixas para cadastrar os MACs, quando seleciona WPA ou WPA2. É na hora .
SE selecionar WEP já vai habilitar as caixas.

----------


## claudinhohw

> Bom Claudinho. Facilita para quem tem dificuldade de ler o manual.
> Vamos aguardar o tutorial sobre as outras ferramentas e configurações mais requintadas.
> Vai ajudar muita gente.
> Só um detalhe que pode incluir Claudinho.
> 
> Se utilizar AP WDS não dá para usar criptografia WPA ou WPA2.
> Sofri com isso aqui. E no forum da Ubiquiti veio a resposta a pergunta que fiz.
> WPA não é compatível com WDS. Segundo o Mike Ford se não me engano que respondeu, é uma limitação de hardware e não bug.
> 
> ...


bem lembrado... não foi só vc quem sofrel com isso não tbm fiquei com essa duvida cheguei a pensar que foce bulg mais e igual vc cito e limitação do hardware mais o bullet e muito bom... sem falar na facilidade de configurar invista das RBs com XR5 dá de 10 na facilidade... abraço a todos.

----------


## hotel

Ola Pessoal.
Valeu Claudinho pelo tutorial, ajudou bastante, porem estou com uma duvida e um problema, esta é a minha primeira experiencia com ubiquiti, estou tentando usar 6 picostation2HP em uma pousada, e vou conectar um cabo que sai de uma 750G com hotspot a um destes AP's configurei ele como "AP+WDS" adicionei o MAC de todos os outros 5 e configurei todos eles tambem como "AP+WDS" fiz o teste com 2 ligados é uma maravilha, o hospede com notebook no apto a 500m de distancia consegue navegar numa boa, meu problema é quando ligo mais de 2, trava toda a rede e não tem jeito, os IP's de todos eles estão diferentes, todos estão com o mesmo canal e o mesmo ssid, se eu deixar ligado o principal que sera o concentrador e ligar apenas um dos outros independente de qual seja funciona, agora basta ligar o terceiro que trava tudo, não uso nenhum tipo de segurança apenas o hotspot para autenticar.

O que posso ter feito de errado, AP+wds em todos esta correto? ou qual seria a forma correta?

desde ja agradeço se alguem puder ajudar.

----------


## 1929

> Ola Pessoal.
> Valeu Claudinho pelo tutorial, ajudou bastante, porem estou com uma duvida e um problema, esta é a minha primeira experiencia com ubiquiti, estou tentando usar 6 picostation2HP em uma pousada, e vou conectar um cabo que sai de uma 750G com hotspot a um destes AP's configurei ele como "AP+WDS" adicionei o MAC de todos os outros 5 e configurei todos eles tambem como "AP+WDS" fiz o teste com 2 ligados é uma maravilha, o hospede com notebook no apto a 500m de distancia consegue navegar numa boa, meu problema é quando ligo mais de 2, trava toda a rede e não tem jeito, os IP's de todos eles estão diferentes, todos estão com o mesmo canal e o mesmo ssid, se eu deixar ligado o principal que sera o concentrador e ligar apenas um dos outros independente de qual seja funciona, agora basta ligar o terceiro que trava tudo, não uso nenhum tipo de segurança apenas o hotspot para autenticar.
> 
> O que posso ter feito de errado, AP+wds em todos esta correto? ou qual seria a forma correta?
> 
> desde ja agradeço se alguem puder ajudar.


Eu tive um problema parecido. Pode ser que seja o mesmo com você.
Verifica se este terceiro está configurado como WDS automático. Isto pode criar uma espécie de loop e travar a navegação. Desativa o wds automático e cadastra individualmente.

Uma situação:
O primeiro deve ter o mac do segundo e do terceiro.
No segundo coloca o mac do primeiro, no terceiro coloca o mac do primeiro.
Daí o segundo e terceiro se comunicam com o primeiro.

Outra situação:
O primeiro tem o mac do segundo e o segundo tem o mac do primeiro e do terceiro. O terceiro tem o mac do segundo. Nesta situação o segundo age como uma ponte para chegar no terceiro.

O que não pode é o terceiro ter o mac do segundo e do primeiro. Senão ficam dois caminhos para chegar ao primeiro e dá ziquizira.

----------


## claudinhohw

> Eu tive um problema parecido. Pode ser que seja o mesmo com você.
> Verifica se este terceiro está configurado como WDS automático. Isto pode criar uma espécie de loop e travar a navegação. Desativa o wds automático e cadastra individualmente.
> 
> Uma situação:
> O primeiro deve ter o mac do segundo e do terceiro.
> No segundo coloca o mac do primeiro, no terceiro coloca o mac do primeiro.
> Daí o segundo e terceiro se comunicam com o primeiro.
> 
> Outra situação:
> ...


hotel siga as instruções do amigo 1929 que vai dar certinho se não der agente tenta um outra forma de te esclarecer blz? qualquer coisa posta ai

----------


## hotel

Galera valeu pelas dicas, fiz conforme a orientação dos nobres colegas e funcionou certinho, pelo que percebi o meu erro foi marcar o automatico no AP concentrador, foi só desmarcar que rolou legal.

Muito obrigado e valeu, espero poder retribuir a gentileza.

----------


## claudinhohw

> Galera valeu pelas dicas, fiz conforme a orientação dos nobres colegas e funcionou certinho, pelo que percebi o meu erro foi marcar o automatico no AP concentrador, foi só desmarcar que rolou legal.
> 
> Muito obrigado e valeu, espero poder retribuir a gentileza.


 
amigo o sentido do fórum e esse pra ajuda uns aos outros... tem uma * faço bom uso dela para acrescentar reputação....
abraço...

----------


## hotel

Ja esta clicado, ja me abituei a fazer isso,, grande abraço.

----------


## ediekes

gostei claudinho do seu post, tbm vc esta ajudando bem a galera...

abraçoo!

----------


## hotel

ja abusando um pouco do seu conhecimento, fiz a instalação esta funcionando, só que percebi que quando conecto no sinal do Ap concentrador ele navega numa boa, porem se eu conectar em um dos repetidores a uma queda significativa na velocidade de navegação, isso é assim mesmo ou tem mais algum ajuste? eu observei o nivel de sinal (led's dos AP's) e todos estão acessos então imagino que não seja sinal fraco.

desculpe ai pelo incomodo...

----------


## claudinhohw

> gostei claudinho do seu post, tbm vc esta ajudando bem a galera...
> 
> abraçoo!


vlw boa parte do que eu sei aprendi aki intão nada mais justo que compartilhar né ao inves só de sugar....

----------


## claudinhohw

> ja abusando um pouco do seu conhecimento, fiz a instalação esta funcionando, só que percebi que quando conecto no sinal do Ap concentrador ele navega numa boa, porem se eu conectar em um dos repetidores a uma queda significativa na velocidade de navegação, isso é assim mesmo ou tem mais algum ajuste? eu observei o nivel de sinal (led's dos AP's) e todos estão acessos então imagino que não seja sinal fraco.
> 
> desculpe ai pelo incomodo...


tenta almentar a sensibilidade que almenta a capacidade de thougput do seu link amigo... dimui a potencia algo do tipo que melhora...

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Mais uma vez parabens ae claudinho.de grande valia as informaçoes.
Abraço.

----------

